# PVC kitchen cabinets?



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys. 
I am planning to make some kitchen cabinets for a humid area but, due to the local situation, phenolic plywood is not available. The option in the local hardware stores is 18mm PVC.
I have made some research on this forum and the web but no reliable information is available. Somebody says that wood screws or even drywall screws can be used. Others say PVC glue since the screws tend to lose themselves.
Is there anybody here that can give me some advice? It will be much appreciated.


----------



## prgl7 (Jun 26, 2011)

papasombre said:


> Hi, guys.
> I am planning to make some kitchen cabinets for a humid area but, due to the local situation, phenolic plywood is not available. The option in the local hardware stores is 18mm PVC.
> I have made some research on this forum and the web but no reliable information is available. Somebody says that wood screws or even drywall screws can be used. Others say PVC glue since the screws tend to lose themselves.
> Is there anybody here that can give me some advice? It will be much appreciated.


In marine cabinetry we used both due to the motion of the boat. Do not use an impact driver and go gently with a screw driver as they say screws can strip easily. George Lepper, Nipomo, CA


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot, George.
I will take your advice.
Do you use some kind of glue for PVC?


----------



## prgl7 (Jun 26, 2011)

Don’t know what is available in our part of the world or what is still on the market. It’s been 20 years since I worked with pvc.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Are you talking about corrugated PVC wall panels? If so I would cut a dado and bond in a hardwood strip on the backside of the panel wherever you will be adding screws. Route pockets for bonded hardwood blocks wherever you have hinges or other hardware to mount.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

papasombre said:


> Hi, guys.
> I am planning to make some kitchen cabinets for a humid area but, due to the local situation, phenolic plywood is not available. The option in the local hardware stores is 18mm PVC.
> I have made some research on this forum and the web but no reliable information is available. Somebody says that wood screws or even drywall screws can be used. Others say PVC glue since the screws tend to lose themselves.
> Is there anybody here that can give me some advice? It will be much appreciated.


Do a search for AZEK. It is a brand of PVC that is manufactured in the USA. If the PVC that you have access to is a similar product then PVC glue will work fine. If you use this to glue your cabinet joints then screws will not be necessary. The PVC glue bonds the PVC to itself.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

That is a nice approach, Mike. 
The option here is a solid PVC plaque.
Your solution is the same that I use when I make agglomerated cabinets. I put a wooden dowel in the places where screws are used.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, JIMMIEM.
I did some googling for AZEK products as you recommended. The material that I can access is similar, in appearance, to the American-made brand.
Thank you all a lot for your help. Now I have a better idea about my new project.


----------

